# Instant camera suggestion? Thoughts on Fuji Instax?



## da0867 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi,

I posted the other day trying to get suggestions for a non digital SLR camera for my wife for Christmas. A non-digital SLR doesn't give me much range as far as getting her many other Christmas presents and she said she wanted a Holga. So I'm probably just going to go with that and get a Holga. But anyway...

Last year I got her the Polaroid "Pogo" peripheral. That was back before our digital camera was stolen. Now I am leaning toward also getting her an instant camera. What is the best bet in this case? How about that Fuji Instax?

UrbanOutfitters.com > Fuji Instax Instant Camera

^ There's a link to it right there. Is there a better option out there that isn't like the original Polaroid cameras where, they are no longer in production and neither is the film? How about that new Polaroid Pogo Instant Camera? Is that worth bothering with? I know it will produce far smaller pictures than the Instax.

What do you guys think?


----------

